# New Organic Fertilizer.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing TN....if this evolves as expected, it will be a game changer for the Organic industry.

Regards, Mike

http://tennessee.growingamerica.com/features/2018/04/new-organic-fertilizer-sends-potency-hyper-drive


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

It certainly would be a game changer for the organic industry. Pretty impressive how came up with the idea and all the processes to produce it.

I wonder how expensive it will be. Also the 10 year wait to get his patent approved is rather ridiculous.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Just east of our farm a lot of organic going on in the Amish communities . 5 years ago the crops they grew looked pitiful. In my eyes organic farming has really improved in this area the crops look a lot better and they're definitely getting more organic milk per cow. Looks like they have another boost fertility coming , not surprising I just heard recently their supply is starting to exceed demand


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Stupid me, I'm thinking, isn't this almost like GMO? :huh: He is modifying something anyhow you look at it. Not that I don't think it appears as a good idea.

Larry


----------

